# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software) طلبات : فلاشة هواوي P8 LITE

## basharadd

السلام عليكم اخواني من فضلكم احتاج هذه الفلاشة للضرورة مشكورين  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://<a href="https://www.0zz0.com...&#91;/img]</a>

----------

